# Would you be my egg donor?



## Pocket2012 (Mar 22, 2012)

I am wondering if there is a wonderful person out there who would consider donating eggs to myself and my partner? He and I are desperate to become parents but I’m unable to use my own eggs – we have recently had two rounds of IVF with donor eggs. We got pregnant the first time, but I miscarried at 6 weeks and on our second try with frozen embryos we got a negative. We are London based and already with a lovely clinic but face a long wait now we have to rejoin the donor waiting list again. If there is anyone out there who would consider being our donor please PM  so I can put you in touch with the clinic with our unique code number to reference you back to us. Thank you so much in advance. X


----------



## Jennyloola (Aug 2, 2010)

Which clinic are you with if you don't mind me asking? x


----------



## Pocket2012 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm with Harley Street Fertility Clinic (http://hsfc.org.uk/) x


----------



## Jennyloola (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll pm you xx


----------

